# Cross-Training JKD with....



## K' Evans (Feb 7, 2007)

Greetings all. I tried to look up some threads about cross-training but didn't find anything substantial. I am hoping to get some opinions and feedback abt cross-training JKD with another martial art. I have recently started in JKD a couple of months back, along with Kali for abt a month ago. But I am thinking of taking up another MA to cross-train in. More background on me can be found in this newbie thread of mine, if you need to know more.

I am thinking of taking up Aikido, because I have grown to be interested and fascinated with that art. But I understand that it may be contradictory to JKD, and may even work against me. However, considering that aikido can take an incredibly long time to master and I am not really in a hurry (compared to JKD which I can train more intensely and on my own free time), do you think the results will be that detrimental to my progress? 

As other alternatives, I have also considered Kyokushin Karate (but my feelings are that it is unnecessary since it is also another striking art), boxing (which may be redundant since it's more or less in JKD) and kickboxing (primarily for the conditioning). I suppose I can also consider Muay Thai or MMA, but they are just harder to fit into my time and budget schedule for now. One of my classmates recommended Wushu but again, thats purely for conditioning rather than learning a totally new MA. 

Look forward to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd go with a FMA such as Arnis or Kali or grappling.

Mike


----------



## Blindside (Feb 7, 2007)

You are a beginner in two arts, isn't that enough?

Lamont


----------



## K' Evans (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, it's kinda true that I would say it's enough, but given that I don't have a consistent schedule with my school (as my Sifu will usually be away on seminars), I do have some extra free time on my hands.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 8, 2007)

Kenpo or Jujitsu or BJJ or Dirty Boxing or any other grappling art.

--Infy.


----------



## Robert Lee (Feb 8, 2007)

K' Evans said:


> Well, it's kinda true that I would say it's enough, but given that I don't have a consistent schedule with my school (as my Sifu will usually be away on seminars), I do have some extra free time on my hands.


What about working with other students  that you know from your JKD group . That would help while your instructor is not there.


----------



## K' Evans (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, we do try to practice on our own, but so far I've noticed that most of the students don't have the motivation to train together when the instructor is absent. Also, the senior student in charge of leading these informal training sessions can't commit regularly, typically abt once a week. 

I will still continue training in JKD on my own, just wondering if there is something else I can take at the sidelines. 

Dirty boxing is just mainstream boxing right? Isn't the stance just simply the opposite of the JKD stance?


----------



## Infinite (Feb 8, 2007)

K' Evans said:


> Well, we do try to practice on our own, but so far I've noticed that most of the students don't have the motivation to train together when the instructor is absent. Also, the senior student in charge of leading these informal training sessions can't commit regularly, typically abt once a week.
> 
> I will still continue training in JKD on my own, just wondering if there is something else I can take at the sidelines.
> 
> Dirty boxing is just mainstream boxing right? Isn't the stance just simply the opposite of the JKD stance?



*Dirty boxing* is a combat sports term for striking in the clinch. The name is derived from illegal moves in boxing performed without the referee noticing, or giving much penalty. Dirty boxing has retained its name in modern mixed martial arts, where it is used to describe the mostly legal striking in the clinch. It is also sometimes used as a reference to the tactic of using primarily dirty boxing techniques, also known as clinch and pound.

From http://www.answers.com/topic/dirty-boxing

So it actually enhances your options from trap to grapple range and still uses the same basic form as the JKD hunched shoulder.

You will cover some of it in JKD but not all of it and when you finally get to it in JKD you will be smooth as silk.

--Infy.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 12, 2007)

A good complement for JKD would depend on what you're seeking as an 'end result' with your training.  Do you want to compete?  Do you want to teach?  Are you just looking for solid self defence skills?  Personally, I find FMA to be a very nice fit with my JKD.  However, the benefit of training in another art can be quickly lost without support from your instructor.  Particularly with JKD....

What I'd suggest is that you wait awhile until you have a more solid understanding of JKD principles, then view your FMA teaching through that lens.  Once you have a solid understanding of each and have gotten to the point where you feel as though you've integrated them into your 'own' style of expression, you'll very likely be quite pleased with the result.  Assuming you go with the FMA.  If what you want to do is to break boards with super jumping awesome reverse flying wicked kicks, then perhaps this isn't the right path for you, though.  That's why it's important to really _know_ what you want out of your training.


----------



## K' Evans (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for posing that question at me, Flatlander. You are right, I need to ask myself what exactly is it I am seeking from my training. Oddly, those 3 questions abt competing, solid defence skills and being a teacher sums up what I have been thinking abt achieving. I probably would say being a teacher is more of a priority than the other two, given that my interest is not purely motivated by being a more competent aggressive combative person, but also just being a scholar of the martial arts. 

Since I am already talking FMA along with JKD (it's from the same instructor and also he teaches one after the other), I will just be patient with my learning. Perhaps I have been expecting too much out of myself, given that I thought I will be able to whip into my stance immediately and deliver flawless straight leads after a few months. Clearly I got a lot more to learn.

Also thanks to Infinite for that explanation on dirty boxing. Don't think I will find such a sch, but sounds interesting nevertheless.


----------



## Infinite (Feb 13, 2007)

K' Evans said:


> Thanks for posing that question at me, Flatlander. You are right, I need to ask myself what exactly is it I am seeking from my training. Oddly, those 3 questions abt competing, solid defence skills and being a teacher sums up what I have been thinking abt achieving. I probably would say being a teacher is more of a priority than the other two, given that my interest is not purely motivated by being a more competent aggressive combative person, but also just being a scholar of the martial arts.
> 
> Since I am already talking FMA along with JKD (it's from the same instructor and also he teaches one after the other), I will just be patient with my learning. Perhaps I have been expecting too much out of myself, given that I thought I will be able to whip into my stance immediately and deliver flawless straight leads after a few months. Clearly I got a lot more to learn.
> 
> Also thanks to Infinite for that explanation on dirty boxing. Don't think I will find such a sch, but sounds interesting nevertheless.



You will feel this way many many more times welcome to the journey.

--Infy


----------



## simplicity (Feb 13, 2007)

My "Cross Training" is like a double edge sword...To me, cross training doesn't me training more arts, but refining the one that I'm training in...I'm a JKD man that happens to cross train on conditioning the mind and the body through different kinds of modern sport training ideals, both mental and phsyical training. This not only keeps me healthy, but sharpens my JKD, by giving me the vehicle and even helps with teaching........Something to think about.... 

Good Training This Week!  





Take "IT Easy,
John McNabney


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yo, K'Evans. The fun part about practicing JKD is that you can kinda do what you want with it. I just recently took up weapons training at a ninjutsu school so I can master some simple weapons like the tonfa and bo, and some throwing weapons like darts and shuriken, then integrate it into my art and express myself better. 

My advice, very similar to Flatlander's, just figure out what you wanna do and roll with it. You are responsible for your own destiny, and you'd be surprised what cool lessons you'll learn on your path, just keep at it man .

Peace.


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 1, 2007)

I think crosstraining can be good, especially when it's done reciprocally.  Take JKD and FMA.  A lot of guys added FMA tools to their JKD aresenal, but I also see value in JKD'ing FMA.  You can simplify a lot of material and stream line your approach by putting some JKD concepts into FMA training.  It helps if you can study a little fencing and can plug that into your Kali/Escrima.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorant question--I've only touched on JKD through Vunak's RAT system--but how do you cross train "against" (can't think of a better term) something as fluid as JKD?  JKD, from my limited understanding, isn't about techniques (from various styles) but about concepts like economy and being in the moment.  You can pick any technique, maybe tweek it a little to make it as economical and natural for you as possible--and there you go.  Isn't JKD so "big" that you don't need to cross train, just concentrate on all the ranges (weapon, h2h, clinch, grappling, etc.)?  I mean, maybe everything you need is already there...?


----------



## K' Evans (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice to read the following replies. I think cross-training is good too, and I think the only important aspects abt learning other martial arts is adhering to the principles of simplicity, economy and direct. Yes, JKD does have a lot of stuff to mess around with, but I am still in the beginning stages so I am not really supposed to learn the advanced material yet (particularly, grappling). My JKD teacher also doesn't teach any weapons, but considering Kali is just taught straight after JKD, I suppose that constitutes the weapon aspect. 

But I, sort of, had an ephemeral experience recently after a light sparring session. I think I ought to "cross-train" more in my conditioning than any other martial arts. I don't think I can be any better with other martial arts, or JKD itself, if I don't engage in a more intense conditioning routine. 

I still am interested in taking up other martial arts, but it can be hard to find enough time to commit to it wholeheartedly as well.


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 2, 2007)

JKD is potentially large, or small in some groups' approach, but actually applying JKD requires knowledge and experience.  Knowing the concepts is great, but being able to concretely apply those concepts is another matter.  You have to have the tools in order to express them in the moment.  Sometimes cross training increases the breadth of understanding and allows you to be more adaptable by having more to draw from provided you don't carry the junk as well.


----------



## jst (Mar 31, 2007)

I just started taking an Inosanto line of JKD 3 weeks ago. My only martial arts training was some Shaolin from 7th to 9th grades (has all of the characteristics of a "McDojo"). College and my job pretty much have me sitting in a chair all day, so I'm pretty much way out of shape. 

My JKD meets 2 times a week (1.5 hours per session), but on one of the days I thake Muay Thai kickboxing. I think it's good supplemental material because it's a martial art, but it's ran like a boot camp (except for the yelling).

At the university where I work there are student organizations for Judo that is open to faculty & staff. I went there once on my off days to give it a try and decided 2 things: I like the instruction in my JKD class better and it was just beating me up for my next JKD class. I'm not knocking Judo, just not for me at this point.

So if your like me, new to JKD and in bad shape....the best supplemental material is getting in shape....remember though, this advice from a guy who has only been in it for 3 weeks


----------



## K' Evans (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys. It's been a while since I started this thread, and I have to admit, my perspective has changed. I was very eager to cross-train in different martial arts but after having a thorough discussion with my Sifu, he convinced me that it would be counter-intuitive/productive for now. He did suggest that learning grappling will be fine, but any other arts will only disturb my understanding and further complicate matters. Something about the way he explained to me just made sense. In any case, I've taken the initiative to focus more on conditioning and refinement of my techniques, than look for others.


----------



## woot (Apr 17, 2007)

> I am thinking of taking up Aikido, because I have grown to be interested and fascinated with that art. But I understand that it may be contradictory to JKD



How can it be contradictory?

My understanding of JKD, according Guro Inosanto, is that it's all about "cross-training".  JKD isn't necessarily an art but a concept.  It is a way to use whatever you know and transition fluidly within any style.  Perhaps I'm wrong but it seems "cross-training" is a necessity. Anyway, my answer to your question would be anything would be fine to "cross-train" in.


----------



## K' Evans (Apr 26, 2007)

Just noticed this late reply. I am actually trained in the OJKD school, so we have different ideas about cross-training. I understand that the JKD Concepts school actively promotes cross-training, which I am in no way against. However, I am also pretty comfortable in the OJKD school, hence I don't think cross-training is a totally necessity (at least for now since I am still new).


----------



## James_of_a_thousand_naps (Jun 2, 2007)

You mentioned muay thai as a viable option, i would suggest this over both boxing and kickboxing since basically you are already training in jun fan kickboxing which derives all the basics from boxing already. Muay thai on the other hand allows you to experience training power side back as opposed to jkds power side forward, as well as more options for the clinch giving you a few more concepts to play around with. Also the focus on the thigh kick will supercharge your pananjakman and panantukan combination.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 3, 2007)

Your time might be better served doing more JKD.  My uncle helped me train for about six months so I got very little, albeit, hands-on experience.  It's about your personal expression of fighting method in which body and mentality play an equal role.  My uncle's 'method' was wrestling.  Never took a different MA class in his life.  He's just capable because he doesn't go against his personal abilities, he trains with them.  He boxes his way.  We beleive JKD is a concept in it's individuality of fluidity.  The expression of self.  If you train hard, are open minded and can or already have found your natural fighting mode, keep going with it.  If you know how you fight, anything else might be superfluous except, of course, the other instructors knowledge, concepts and wisdom that just might not have occured to you.  Check out burmese boxing for an adventure.  Bodybuild, hit the bag, stretch and eat your wheaties.  Good luck.


----------



## g-bells (Jun 5, 2007)

why not become more prolific at JKD? there is so much to learn,absorb, and finding your own way in it that a beginner should place all his focus on that!!!


----------



## K' Evans (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, thanks for the replies. I have taken more time in developing and refining my techniques. I think I am starting to understand what it means to absorb a technique and to refine it till it is second instinct.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

Go with BJJ and I believe that Kali are included in your JKD concept . Boxing is good as it buffer up ur punches . 

Because in JKD , I believe that they may have taught u practical stand up wrist lock .


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Sep 14, 2007)

Just give every martial art a try ya know , see whether u like it or not , and most importantly the schedule should not be too stressful on you . And also make sure that the instructor and fellow students are not an ******* !!!!! 

But it would still be better to stick with an art for about a year or 2 before going into another one as by then you are already feeling comfortable with what you are doing .


----------



## James_of_a_thousand_naps (Sep 14, 2007)

MingTheMerciless said:


> Just give every martial art a try ya know , see whether u like it or not , and most importantly the schedule should not be too stressful on you . And also make sure that the instructor and fellow students are not an ******* !!!!!
> 
> But it would still be better to stick with an art for about a year or 2 before going into another one as by then you are already feeling comfortable with what you are doing .



I love your quote! thats what a true Martial Artist should stand for.


----------

